# BMW wants to expand rental program to 25 new cities



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

Sixt already offers German vehicles at its limited number of USA rental locations, such as a handful in FL, a couple in Atlanta and Charlotte, and a handful of others.


----------

